# Please Identify This Rossi



## V10 Chuck (Jan 5, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]

This Rossi has passed through the family since the early 80's. It is a 5 shot, 38 Special with an 1 3/4" barrel.

Does anyone have any insight regarding this model? A number appears in the cylinder and grip area of U850 and an apparent serial number of 11900.

Any help would be appreciated.

E-Mail me.[email protected]


----------



## tncruzin (Dec 12, 2010)

If you find out please let me know. I have an identical gun except that my barrel is a bit longer. It MAY be a model 68 Rossi but I've not found anyone that confirm that for me.


----------



## tncruzin (Dec 12, 2010)

I think I've answered the question for both of us. I believe we have a Rossi model 68. See the attached picture. This gun is blued and ours is nickle plated. This is the only model I've found that has a cylinder release that consists of a series of circles. But mine, yours, and the one pictured all have this release. The measurements shown with the pictured ruler also match mine.


----------

